# Sd card



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello,
The 4gb card that came with the phone is almost full and I am looking into buying another card with more storage...what do you guys recommend as the best one for the strat? ie brand, class, size (i wouldnt mind a 64gb version if it is supported by the phone) etc....

Thanks


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Just go and find a Micro SD card with the same shape as yours (which is basically every one) also make sure you get an adapter so you can transfer files. I have an 8 gb for an upgrade and it works fine

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have A 16GB class 4 in mine that works fine. It's a Sandisk. Supposed to take up to a 32gb.


----------



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

I was looking at the SanDisk brand...their cards seem to be very reliable

Sent from my Stratosphere using Tapatalk


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Amazon has a 32gb on sale for 22.54. I bought one for my tablet and works great. http://www.amazon.com/Sandisk-MicroSDHC-Class-Memory-Reader/dp/B004JISIE4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1335627270&sr=8-3


----------



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out

Sent from my HTC Evo View 4G using Tapatalk!


----------

